# Packbait Calendar....



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a "by season" guide of when certain types of packbaits might be more effective.

Early spring--Grits
Spring to early summer--Oats
Mid Summer--Rice
late Summer--Millet
Fall-- Oats
late Fall early Winter--Grits
Winter--Chow
First ice till last ice--Bread Pack

Good fishing all....see ya on the bank.


----------

